# Tricycle licence / franchise



## colinswainson54 (6 mo ago)

When a licence/franchise is issued to a Philippine citizen to run a tricycle can more than one person be included to use the tricycle on the same route? E.g. 2 riders use the same tricycle for 30 hours each week therefore the tricycle runs for 60 hours per week.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Thats a business question I dont know!!! 🤣
But I know tricycle competition is very hard, thats a reason I didnt research it  Some drivers, where there is a financiere of the tricycle they have to pay (daily), some days they earn so litle so they get trouble to even pay the tricycle owner... 

Do you realy mean route? Routes are normaly for jeepneys/vans/buses, while tricycles functions as taxis normaly, but I believe tricycles have restrictions where each are allowed to pick up passengers. (Although I have heared of some tricycles picking up not related people going along same way as e g school children. I dont know if any of these rural school transports have licence for that though 
If as taxi I suppouse its anytime within their "district"
while if routes I suppouse the licence tell limitation rules for each route.

Btw one unit can be used for MUCH MORE than two FULL time jobs in a week by there are weekends too. More like FIVE if there is use of it 24/7 as in a manufactory. Often give them working the hardest/most unpopular hours more pay or same pay but need to work less hours.
(As we have plans to do in a manufactory. (1 becoming 2 shift full time, then up to 4-5 if geting all sold.))


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Probably not going to get an answer here as no one can operate such a business as a foreigner. If you are thinking of financing a tricycle as a business I would say forget it. You will spend more in repairs to the tricycle then any profits. And when I say repairs I mean the operators tell you it is broken (maybe not) and they need xxxx pesos to repair it.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Trike drivers mainly travel shorter distances with low profit and have to get a business license to operate from the LTO and another operating permit from the Municipality they live in. So many of these guys are operating without a valid driver's license or registration because of the previous harsh lockdowns plus they've doubled their fairs and many customers don't want to ride or because of the harsh lockdowns have purchased their own motorcycles, so not as many riders anymore.

I agree with Zep about what a tough business the trike is, add a sari-sari store to the list also.

Check out the many YouTube videos by a guy that goes by the name "Gadget Addict" he's an expat from the UK that films things as they really are, and for sure trikes are towed by the dozens because the driver fails to show a valid or legitimate license (fakes are easy to obtain), so many use fake licenses and also no registration and so the trike will be towed and the fines add up.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Trike drivers mainly travel shorter distances with low profit and they have to get a business license to operate from the LTO and also another license from the Municipality they live in.


 Even worse. Need a separate baranggay permit both renewed every year and I suppouse DTI too (I believe each 5th year). Its CRAZY how many permits even tiny businesses need in Phils - so not odd most - other - businesses are illegal not registered. E g there are a lot of businesses perhaps even houndreds just in the municipaly where we are buying such to solve the errors they make and registrator said we are the first such business registered there EVER... 🤣


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

The late Brother in law used to be a tricycle owner/driver and he would say to us that after 9am it was hard to earn money , where we live the main tricycle area is called the crossing and there is a long line of tricyles waitng for passengers there are so many that the local barangay cut the number allowed in the line ! The Brother was happy when we bought a car and became our driver ! The pandemic and the price of petrol has cut the numbers but there are stiil more tricycles than passengers , not sure about routes but at the local market some tricycles only go to certain areas.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

expatuk2016 said:


> The late Brother in law used to be a tricycle owner/driver and he would say to us that after 9am it was hard to earn money , where we live the main tricycle area is called the crossing and there is a long line of tricyles waitng for passengers there are so many that the local barangay cut the number allowed in the line ! The Brother was happy when we bought a car and became our driver ! The pandemic and the price of petrol has cut the numbers but there are stiil more tricycles than passengers , not sure about routes but at the local market some tricycles only go to certain areas.


Bob, the incredibly harsh lockdowns help destroy the trike as a means of transportation from what I've noticed, many citizens even the poorest of them can make those monthly motorcycle payments and that's exactly what they did and now not so many passengers plus once the trikes began to run they had doubled their fairs so not such a value anymore, especially to those that use the trike as a form of transportation.


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

Trikes would not be a business I would want to be in. The guys I seen over there who were doing ok with a business were.

1.) Running a gym.
2.) Renting out Motorbikes.
3.) Running a Hotel


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

We looked into this scenario a long time ago and I have posted here about this years ago. my better half told me 35 to 40% roi and I asked him many questions, Replacing the equipment, maintenance, down time if a driver doesn't turn up, storage of the tricycles overnight and day/s not worked, an accident, insurance and the list goes on. My figures were an 8% return with a lot of headaches.

OMO

Cheers, Steve..


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

louiedepalma said:


> Trikes would not be a business I would want to be in. The guys I seen over there who were doing ok with a business were.
> 
> 1.) Running a gym.
> 2.) Renting out Motorbikes.
> 3.) Running a Hotel


Or PRODUCTION.


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

Stay off of tricycles. They are a Junkie investment for a foreigner. ,, 1st of all, and from a Technical observation, their suspension is All Wrong. 2nd; just the "Weight of the Carriage" alone exceeds the "Mechanical Efficiency of the Engine", then add multiple passengers = Overload and Repairs. Unless you have a new idea, something modern and more engine capacity its just a loser !!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Agree, difficult to make any profit from investment and more so for the guys trying to pick up punters. Ben's cousins rent tricycles from the owners and live a poor life. As said the owner makes 8 to 10% return doing much better than the poor guys running around like blue arse flies.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

When I lived in Tagum city I was going to open a food stall in the mall. they are always busy there. I went to the licensing department in Davao city and I was told there were 50 locals on the list a head of me waiting for a place to be available. I gave that ideal up real quick. hahaha

art


----------

